

Experiment - living below the poverty line in India - teju
http://www.thehindu.com/opinion/columns/Harsh_Mander/article2882340.ece

======
jgmmo
Interesting, I wish we could read more about their experiment - there doesn't
seem to be much content really.

For those who are wondering: The conversion rate is ~45 rupees per dollar. So
when they tried to live at the poverty line, 26 rupees a day, that is roughly
$.50 per day. Pretty nuts.

~~~
teju
Yup, I wish they had been able to journal/tweet/blog their experience. This is
groundbreaking work in India. I have heard of people "experimenting" with
being homeless or poor in the USA but it's much more daunting in a third world
country.

------
pree
Amazing story! one has to experience this to know what it really means. Hats
off to these 2 guys!

